# Stuck at practicing.



## Hermanberntzen (Oct 17, 2011)

Can somebody help me finding something to pratice on, im pretty stuck right now.
I enjoy playing Johann Sebastian Bach, if there any suggestions of some lesser known keyboard pieces.. let me know! 
I would be glad if their not to hard, but more intermediate! Within the grade of Chopins Notcurne No.20 and Bach's Contrapunctus 1.

Regards,


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Do you know Bach's 2-part Inventions? Some are not exactly easy to play, but not too challenging. The 8th in F is a favorite.


----------

